# Bad day



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

That sucks! Gonna be awhile till your 100%. Praying for a speedy recovery!

Next time put some gloves on, and don't forget the safety glasses.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

You almost voted I have no hands LOL

Man that sucks hope it heals fast and correctly.

Cole


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Damn, hope everything goes ok. As I have gotten a little bit older I have tried to make a habit to wear gloves. I keep 2 pair in my trailer, a pair in my toolbox and a pair under my back seat. Even started wearing safety glasses!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

SuperiorHIP said:


> Damn, hope everything goes ok. As I have gotten a little bit older I have tried to make a habit to wear gloves. I keep 2 pair in my trailer, a pair in my toolbox and a pair under my back seat. Even started wearing safety glasses!


had a pair in the door of my pick up. just careless


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

That sucks Jaw. I hope you heel up quick. 
Just focus on taking care of that wound for now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Damn, that's a bad one. How are you even typing with that?

Unfortunately it's these sort of accidents that are preventable, so let it be a reminder for all of us...no short cuts. In workmanship or health and safety....


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I typewith two fingers normally, now one


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ouch. I had that happen once on my palm. Needed 8 stitches, yours is worse but I feel your pain!


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Hope you heal up quick. Now I'm going to buy some gloves.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

heal up quick man.. that sux. been there done that. usualy takes something like this to remind you to wear gloves!!


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

Ouch.....Hope everything works out....Good Luck


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow. Just found this thread. I was wondering what happened to your thumb. You mentioned it in another thread. I'm real sorry to hear that. Take good care of that, and make sure you get it fixed right. Good luck, and congrats on being busy right now.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Dang..that is a good one. You will win some scar contests for sure. Hope you have a quick recovery:thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow man your lucky you didn't have your thumb off your hand. you def got to watch tile when messing with broken ones. The stuff is some of the sharpest on the planet.


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

jawtrs said:


> No. Called the old man to tell him in case I passed ot. Blood literally squirted every where. The RN was freaking while they ran my insurance and CC, and worked up an estimate.


Did you ask her to "breakdown" the estimate?:laughing:

Best of luck to you....I hope you get full mobility back!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

A.T.C. said:


> Wow. Just found this thread. I was wondering what happened to your thumb. You mentioned it in another thread. I'm real sorry to hear that. Take good care of that, and make sure you get it fixed right. Good luck, and congrats on being busy right now.


 yeah im going to enjoy being busy, and save the money, because im well aware in this economy i might be building a deck or shed by myself later this year. especially in a election year.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Chasing Dreams said:


> Did you ask her to "breakdown" the estimate?:laughing:
> 
> Best of luck to you....I hope you get full mobility back!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Dang. Just saw the thread. Hope you find a good doctor and wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Wow - somehow missed this thread. Met with a GC you know today in SRB and he told me you were in a cast - figured I could find out about it here:thumbsup: Hope it heals up OK. 

Next time don't be in such a hurry to get it sewn up and snap a few before pics.:laughing:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Ouch. Hope for a speedy recovery man. How is the bath renovation coming along?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Hoping you have a speedy recovery jaw! Glad you can still use it a bit for work and of course CT!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I missed this post earlier as well.

I hope you are healing well, and regain full function. It must still hurt like hell. :shutup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Notice the scar coming out of the cast. Surgeon charged me 1,000$ extra, out of my pocket for cadaver nerves so they didn't have to harvest them from my arm. Surgery was supposed to take an hour, took 4.5, lot of damage. They had to open my arm, to get 1/4 inch of nerve. They "ran out" of cadaver nerves, didn't want to "waste an entire other cadaver nerve for 1/4" . 16 stiches in the arm, 18 in my hand. He also said he doubted 100% success. Glad I don't have to bang nails for a living right now, but would like to still do it if I want to. That mistake was a bad one. Wear gloves.

Got out of the hospital at 12 am, home at 1 15, in a board meeting for the Texas Association of Builders at 7 , an hour from my home. Long two days sitting on my azz, but I think we got a lot accomplished. Hope its a prosperous new year for my friends on CT.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Hope you get back to your arms old self agin . Feels like it hurts thow .


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Why are we always the most careless when working at our own place?

Hope you get 100% despite what doc's say. They aren't always right.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Damn man, that's not good. Good luck on a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lockejaw (Feb 20, 2012)

Feel for you man. Despite all of their education and them thinking they know it all, doctors aren't always right. I cut two fingers off and they said I would never play guitar again. So I found another doctor to put them back on,and what do you know, I can still play. Don't skimp on physical therapy when you get to that point. It's gonna hurt like hell, but just push through it. Good luck to you.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

It sucks that all that was caused by a piece of tile. Good luck and get better. If chicks at the bar ask what happened, tell them you got in a Knife fight. And won.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

You fought off a saracen with your bare hands...:laughing:


----------

